# Physiologically, WHY does Marijuana cause this?



## Cannabis (Jun 12, 2012)

This mystery of why Marijuana causes this is absolutely so annoying that we cannot know.

When I am drunk on alcohol, I feel much much more impaired and out of it and absolutely "not there" as opposed to Marijuana, yet alcohol does not give me dissociation but weed does.

Even when I am on a variety of multiple strong pain pills such as vicodin, oxycotin, which stem from the same family as heroin I feel much more disoriented than I ever did on weed, yet they never cause this.

I even have tried xanax recreationally in high doses to the point where I felt like I didn't know who I was, and it still never caused DP/DR.

But when I take just one "hit" of weed, I enjoy the high, I come down, and the dissociation/depersonalization kicks in when I sober up and I end up having it for months/years at a time even if I stop smoking.

Why is marijuana such a subtle and minor drug yet cause such horrible effects like DP/DR? This confuses me so much because as I mentioned above, most other drugs "mess" me up more but I don't get any DP/DR from them.

Also, I have friends who smoke a ton of weed, like literally stoned all day out of their minds, and eat edible cannabis when they feel themselves coming down, and have been doing so for many years, and they do not know what I am talking about when I mention dissociation/depersonalization/derealization.

Basically, my question is, physiologically why does Marijuana/Cannabis/Weed cause depersonalization/derealization/dissociation and a lot of other stronger drugs do not?


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

It's not the Marijuana. It's the anxiety/panic that comes along with it. weed basically makes us more prone to feel psychosomatic symptoms and we misinterpret them, thus creating panic.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Well,I smoked cannabis 6 or 7 times during my entire life

The last 2 ones I dissociated.

Why?

Because I panicked.I Had paranoia about illness or dying during it,and as an Atheist,I fear death.

Yes,I really FEAR DEATH.

For me death is the end of consciouness,so,the end of my life,of myself,of everything.

Dying means I'll be nothing,I won't even have the acknowledgment that I died,since I won't exist.

Anxiety,Stress are triggers and also causes for dissociation.

But what keeps DR/DP are underline anxiety causes,things that keeps us tensioned,stresses and anxious.


----------

